# Massive Mortise Chisels - Excellent Quality!



## BrandonW

The Narex mortise chisels don't seem that small to me, so I was very surprised to see how diminutive they look in comparison to the Hirsch chisels. Wow, those chisels are huge! I have big hands, so I might want to try them out, though I never thought of my Narex ones as insufficient. Thanks for posting this, Randy.


----------



## jusfine

You are welcome Brandon! The photo of me holding the Narex doesn't really make them look too small, but once you try the larger grip, I think you will enjoy the size difference.

One of my horses broke my right hand some years ago, so I have a bit of difficulty closing and keeping pressure on a tool for any length of time - these are a pleasure to use as the handles are so big I can hardly miss hitting them with the hammer…


----------



## felkadelic

How are they compared to the Narex mortise chisels?


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------



## donwilwol

Good review Randy. I could have used these yesterday. I broke the handle on one of my vintage and then one of my cheaper chisels. Time for something more substantial. I'd say these are more substantial.


----------



## jusfine

felkadelic;

I think the biggest differences between the two brands is the size of the handles and quality of the steel - the Narex does not keep an edge as long as the Hirsch.

Otherwise, for smaller mortises, the Narex would be fine. Now that I have used the Hirsch, I prefer the substantial overall feel and would probably choose them, except for making a very small mortise.


----------



## planeBill

I bought the 6mm and 10mm to chop 96 mortices in my headboard and footboard and was very disappointed with these chisels. My bedroom is all cherry and these chisels chipped badly. The edge was and remains very brittle it seems. I've sharpened them several times and changed the bevel angle and all of the normal remedies and they remain the same. Im glad yours seem to be better quality.


----------



## jusfine

planeBill,

I am very surprised the chisels would chip badly in cherry - most of my work with them was in beech and paduak and I had one very minor chip which sharpened out easliy when I touched them up.

Had you spoken with your supplier or the manufacturer? Maybe yours were from a defective batch - it happens.


----------

